# Herts and essex



## sammyry (Jun 28, 2014)

Is any body else at herts and essex at all and what was your experience and thoughts


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

I cycled twice with Herts and Essex, both were successful and resulted in my 19 month son and this pregnancy. 

I can't fault them to be honest. The atmosphere is lovely and everyone is extremely friendly. They listen to your thoughts and are always happy to solve any concerns no matter how trivial.


----------



## june13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi sammyry,

I'm at Herts and Essex at the moment, on my 8th day of stims. So far they have been great. Like Ticky said they are very friendly and their success rates seem excellent x


----------



## sammyry (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi ladies thank you for replies 
I originally had I is at hammersmith which resulted with my now 3 year old son but am now sharing my eggs as it close to my heart I had my Amh results back yest which were 90 so have to call them to do next step eeek


----------

